# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعات السيارات والمواصلات >  الجيلى الصينية

## zizoYAzizo

العربيه الجيلى الى منرفزانى دى .أحد الأسباب إللي منرفزانى من العربيات الصينيه انها بتسرق التصاميم بحذافيرها والمصيبة الحكومة الصينية تشجع الشركات على ذلك!!!!

يعنى دى وش العربيه ستروين C5
والشنطه تيوتا كرولا 2005
والجسم ميتسوبيشى 2003

----------


## MrX48

كلامك صح 
بس كنت عايز اعرف مواصفات العربية دى  وسعرها كام ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## zizoYAzizo

الاخ الكريم Mr.x الجيلى دى الى انا سالت عليها وشفتها هيا 1000 cc 
جير 4 نقلات 
والاسعار بتاعتها 
كانت فاضيه مافيهاش غير كاست تقريبا ب 35000 جنيه
وجميع الكماليات كانت ب 45000 
واهى زى مانت شايف واخده وش المرسيدس C180 القديمه حتى اعلامه الى قدام بتاعه المرسيدس حطينها بس جيلى  ::'(:

----------


## MrX48

الف شكر حبيبي

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> الف شكر حبيبي


شكرا على تواجدك الجميل والف شكر تسلم  ::no1::   :Bye:

----------


## وردة النيل

جميله تسلم ايدك بس عربيه مسروقه هههههههههههههههه مش عايزنها بقى نجيب الاصل احسن مش كده  ربنا يكرمك شكلها حلوة والله جميله ماشا ءالله ياعم مسروقه مسروقه بس تجى ههههههههههههههههههه تسلم ايدك على المجهود من اختك وردة النيل انى احبكم فى الله

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> جميله تسلم ايدك بس عربيه مسروقه هههههههههههههههه مش عايزنها بقى نجيب الاصل احسن مش كده  ربنا يكرمك شكلها حلوة والله جميله ماشا ءالله ياعم مسروقه مسروقه بس تجى ههههههههههههههههههه تسلم ايدك على المجهود من اختك وردة النيل انى احبكم فى الله


ازيك ياوردة والله معاكى حق بس بردو حاجه تخنق ابقى ماشى عربيه تقليد  ::'(:  
منوره الموضوع والمنتدى  :f:

----------


## ابن البلد

حلو أوي موضوع الcut 
و ال past
ده 
 ::

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> حلو أوي موضوع الcut 
> و ال past
> ده



ههههههههههههههههه والله معاك حق بهدلو الشركات الكبيره على ايد الجيلى واخدو منهم التصميمات  :No:

----------


## mahomed

هههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## nar_nar155

:f:   ::uff::   :f:  من غير ميعاد 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

أتيت هنا للزياره في الميعاد لكن بالصدفه ومن غير ميعاد
ناداني الموقع في المهـــاد وإتأخرت ختي أتي الميعـــاد
فأنا هنا سلام علي الجميع من سيعد الي سعاد

----------


## badry_1986

بص يا زيزو
انا معاك ان السرقه مش حلوه ومفهاش شخصيه للمقلد وكل حاجه
بس تعالى نتكلم بصراحه لو قلدنا والحكومه شجعتنا وبعد كده انتجنا بشخصيه خاصه بينا  مش افضل من اننا نقعد نتفرج على البلاد اللى بتنتج اشكال اصليه وبلاد بتقلد ونستورد من دول ودول؟؟؟
انا من رائي لو هنعرف نقلد نقلد وبعد كده نتعلم الثقه بالنفس فى انتاج طرازات مختصه بينا
ويارب نشوف فى مصر اكبر شركه من اصل مصري ومن اجل اقتصاد مصر وبايدى مصريه وراس مال مصرى لانتاج السيارات.........( امين يا رب)

----------


## أحمد المليجي

*و الله معاك حق يا badry_1986* 
*و اهو علي الاقل السرقة دي خلتهم دلوقتي في قائمة مصنعي العربيات كدة و لا اية يازيزو*
*و تسلم ايدك علي الموضوع يا برنس*

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> هههههههههههههههههههههه


شكرا يامحمد اسعدنى تواجدك انا بردو فضلت اضحك لما شفت العربيه  ::stpd::  هههههههههههه
مشكور فى انتظار تواجدك معانا ديما

----------


## Hesham Nassar

*و الله الصينيين دول برافو عليهم يا زيزو ..

بس اوعى تقول سرقه لحسن الشركة ترفع عليك قضيه سب و قذف ...
لأن تقليد التصميم دي مسأله عاديه مش سرقه فهي ليها ضوابط و اتفاقيات ..

الحكاية إن شركات مرسيدس و تويوتا واخدين حق الانتفاع بتصميم العربيه من مصمم الموديل الأساسي .
وشركة جيلي دي اشترت حق الانتفاع بالتصميم بتاعهم أو التعديل عليه سواء لجزء من التصميم أو الجزء كله لإن امكانياتها متسمحش لأنها تصنع عربيه من الألف للياء .
فبتاخد جزء من هنا و من هنا و بعدين بتجمعه عشان كده بيكون الموضوع أرخص من تصنيع العربيه و تجميعها كلها .

يا ريتنا تقدر نعمل زيهم و الله إنشالله نعمل موتوسيكل حتى ..

شكراً ع الجيلي ..


*

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> من غير ميعاد 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> أتيت هنا للزياره في الميعاد لكن بالصدفه ومن غير ميعاد
> ناداني الموقع في المهـــاد وإتأخرت ختي أتي الميعـــاد
> فأنا هنا سلام علي الجميع من سيعد الي سعاد


اهلا بيك منور المنتدى ومنور الموضوع

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> بص يا زيزو
> انا معاك ان السرقه مش حلوه ومفهاش شخصيه للمقلد وكل حاجه
> بس تعالى نتكلم بصراحه لو قلدنا والحكومه شجعتنا وبعد كده انتجنا بشخصيه خاصه بينا  مش افضل من اننا نقعد نتفرج على البلاد اللى بتنتج اشكال اصليه وبلاد بتقلد ونستورد من دول ودول؟؟؟
> انا من رائي لو هنعرف نقلد نقلد وبعد كده نتعلم الثقه بالنفس فى انتاج طرازات مختصه بينا
> ويارب نشوف فى مصر اكبر شركه من اصل مصري ومن اجل اقتصاد مصر وبايدى مصريه وراس مال مصرى لانتاج السيارات.........( امين يا رب)


انا معاك فى كل الكلام بس محبش الى يقلد لان احنا عندنا امخاخ برده تقدر تبتكر 
كلامك جميل جدا يابدى واسعدنى تواجدك جدا 
شكرا ياجميل

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> *و الله معاك حق يا badry_1986* 
> *و اهو علي الاقل السرقة دي خلتهم دلوقتي في قائمة مصنعي العربيات كدة و لا اية يازيزو*
> *و تسلم ايدك علي الموضوع يا برنس*


انا مع بدرى فى كلامه بس فى الاول والاخر برده سرقه لان بردو هما عندهم مخ يقدرو ينتجو بيه لكن دول بيطلعو على حساب غيرهم ده الى اقصده يا احمد باشا منور ياجميل

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> *و الله الصينيين دول برافو عليهم يا زيزو ..
> 
> بس اوعى تقول سرقه لحسن الشركة ترفع عليك قضيه سب و قذف ...
> لأن تقليد التصميم دي مسأله عاديه مش سرقه فهي ليها ضوابط و اتفاقيات ..
> 
> الحكاية إن شركات مرسيدس و تويوتا واخدين حق الانتفاع بتصميم العربيه من مصمم الموديل الأساسي .
> وشركة جيلي دي اشترت حق الانتفاع بالتصميم بتاعهم أو التعديل عليه سواء لجزء من التصميم أو الجزء كله لإن امكانياتها متسمحش لأنها تصنع عربيه من الألف للياء .
> فبتاخد جزء من هنا و من هنا و بعدين بتجمعه عشان كده بيكون الموضوع أرخص من تصنيع العربيه و تجميعها كلها .
> 
> ...


الكلام ده حلو وكل حاجه بس تقليد العلامه التجاريه كمان ماظونش ان الشرك بتسمح بيه لان فيه رقابه على الموضوع ده لكن مستعد اسمع فى يوم من الايام BMM او عربيه مورسيدوس او توتا هههههههههه كويس انها جيلى

----------


## hanyboka

الف شكر ممكن صورها جيلى

----------


## مسترسامح

حلو قوي........................برافو

----------

